# Planting in Flourite



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

I just got a new aquarium (29 gal) and abought a bag of flourite to hopefully do better with my plants.. I haven't set up my tank yet and I was wondering about the set up. Can anyone advise me here? I am not sure if I should put it on the bottom, maybe cover the top with pea gravel/layer it between gravel/mix it with gravel/use it in small areas only around the plants etc... please help!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You could do it any way really. I put mine on the bottom with a layer of small gravel on top, but you could just use the flourite by itself or mix it with a similar sized gravel. If you ever need to rearange/replant the substrate will become mixed up anyway. As far as just placing it around the plants, I would just cover your tank bottom with it so you won't be restricted to where to put more plants or from your extra cuttings.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advise! Good point about thinking ahead (starting cuttings)- I think I will mix in some of my gravel but not a lot for the bottom and then cover with a layer of the remaining gravel, and in one area sand (for my loaches). And should I rinse the flourite well, or will that lower the nutrient levels?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Rinse the flourite very well...or your tank will be cloudy for days. I would rinse it like 5 times.

If you could get another bag, then I would use only the flourite. Or you could just do like you said and mix it with gravel. I have about 1/3 flourite in my 55g tank and 2/3 gravel. Really I don't see a difference in plant growth in that tank compared with my other 2 tanks that have only gravel. I think a mixture of atleast half would be better...but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Rinse the flourite very well...or your tank will be cloudy for days. I would rinse it like 5 times.


I just made that mistake with a 55 gallon. I was lazy and decided not to rinse it. After two weeks the tank is still practically opaque. Would those "water clarifier" products help? Is it even worth it?


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Are any of you familiar with flourite's sand product? My PetSmart has it on clearance and I was thinking about buying 3 bags for my 55 (which I can never decided whether to plant or not).


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, I've used the sand type. It is the same basic chemistry, but I prefer the 
look of the larger type, and I think it gives better circulation to the plant roots.
xerxeswasachump, you can try a diatom filter, but you may consider taking it down and 
rinsing the heck out of it, other wise every time you touch it, replant or vacuum you get
a super cloudy tank, I put mine in a 5 gal bucket, put a hose in the bottom full 
blast, stirring it once in awhile, then let it run till the water is clear.
I use 100% fluorite, and since I started doing that, I've never had a cloudy tank.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

They are only asking $9.99 per bag...hard to pass up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure I'm following..........
When you say Flourite's sand product, do you mean seachem onxy sand?(Flourite is made by Seachem). I perfer it (as it is a charcoal/black color) and not nearly as messy. Flourite by itself is nice but I don't like the color. Flourite/sand is a nice mix but I wouldn't mix it with anything else. Using a good substrate alone will not make your plants grow faster or nicer. There are still other things to consider (lighting, Co2, fertilizer).


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

How much is a diatom filter? Is it some kind of media that comes in a bag that i can put in my filter? Is that better than a water clarifier?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Diatom Filter....... ~ $100.00. The best water clarifier. Diatom is a powder that is used in special filters (you guessed it diatom filters lol). Magnum H.O.T. can also be used as diatom filters.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

so can the mag 350


----------

